# LAID UP at GENOA



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

The three ferries moored (Calata Gadda) in a rain day of march 2003.
From left to right : GIVENTù -MOBY MAGIC and MOBY FANTASY.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Distinctive logos on the Moby ships!!


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

Intresting photo
Gioventu was the Danish Prins Henrik, now sailing as Expresso Durazzo in Adriatic.
Moby Magic was the J J Sister and the Moby Fantasy was the Manuel Soto both built for Canaries services in Spain


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

JJ SISTER I saw once on a cruise.Didn/t recognise her on that shot.Nice ship.Will search for pic-easier said than done sometimes!!


----------

